# Found Some Cheap Racing Seats



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Saw this the other day and I thought I'd pass it along to the rest of you that may be in the market for a new pair. I have no idea of the quality, or their compatability with our cars... but yeah. Worth a look:

http://www.airdynamicracing.com/shop/category.phtml?cat=seats


----------

